# Is a GSD right for me? Or a mix? Shelter/breeder?



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello,

Newbie here. I'm 22, about to graduate college, and starting a fantastic job this summer (2019) in San Antonio, Texas. I've never not had dogs in my life, but they were all family dogs or roommate dogs, never my own. So when I head out there, no animals are coming with me... I've got a bit of a vacancy to fill.

I'm moving to a 2b/2ba and my sister's moving in for awhile while she attends college/joins the military. She's actually planning on working with military dogs in her career. Mine, however, is a 9-5 job and the office is literally across the street. The apartment has two bark-parks, walking trail, great local doggy daycare facilities, and best of all; it's one of the very rare places that allow GSDs!

I've never owned one before, but I have lived with them and know many people with them. We're both very active and I am more than financially able to support a GSD. I have literally no social life because, well, dogs are way better (amiright?). I'm one of those crazy dog moms that bends over backwards to make my dog as happy as can be.

Of the GSDs I know, I tend to prefer the working line. Though, I know given my lifestyle, a showline would probably be more appropriate. So I guess the big question is, is it fair to put a working line in an apartment lifestyle? Or is that a huge no-no? Should I adopt a mixed breed from a rescue instead? 

Above all, I want to make sure whatever dog I get is a happy dog. And while both my sister and I are active people who love hiking, biking, walking, and all kinds of doggy adventures with our family dogs, I've never owned a GSD. And I know they are a lot of work. I'm afraid I'll fail, and the dog will be unhappy and show the common problems I see from new GSD owners.

I don't know... just looking for advice here!

Thank you,
Leigh


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

For me, the big question is how much time will the dog spend alone ? From what you describe, you won't have time to raise a pup. Just my two cents.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd wait for a bit and settle down in your new place before you make any decisions. See how your schedule and things end up once you move there. 

Down in Texas I've heard a lot of dogs end up in shelters or roaming free. It would probably be pretty easy to get a dog, purebred or mix from a shelter. Although a shelter dog may come with bad habits you'll have to work on. 

Can you go home inbetween 9-5 to let a puppy out? 

Also random point, with a GSD and with how easy disease outbreaks are I'd personally avoid doggy daycares. 

it's probably possible in an apartment as long as you're regularly letting the dog out to play, training it and working with it. A showline may work better, as with any breed though you want to make sure you research them and make sure they do health testing and such. 

Both the GSDs I've had were poorly bred but good dogs, nothing like a working line although I think the one would've done well in scent work and the other in herding. Both weren't super high energy but both destructive when bored. The female has a decent amount of energy and good movement so it takes a lot to actually tire her out but as long as she gets a chance to get done energy out she won't get destructive. 

Keep in mind I don't know how long you plan to stay where you are but if you have to move for some reason it will be harder with a GSD. And heck even if you move into your own house you have to worry about homeowner insurance policies.

That said the fact that you are worried and thinking it out says you aren't just blindly hopping in to something and do care which is a good sign that you'll make it work. 

Do you have experience training dogs or do you think you'd have to go to classes? A shelter mix may sound easier than a working line GSD puppy until you end up with a husky/hound/etc mix that has horrible habits and likes to run far and fast. I know that's bad case scenario but I mean to say a pound mix isn't necessarily going to be easier than a GSD especially if you have no background on the dog. 

If you decide to go GSD route take your time and find a good breeder. If you decide to go pound route get a puppy or find a place that'll let you take a dog on a trial run. Dogs can change quickly in a different environment and especially once they settle they may seem like a different dog.

And then sorry I'm all over the place with the post. Are there any specific things you'd like to do with a GSD or even any dog like agility, scent work, frisbee chasing etc? Or do you more just want a companion to exercise with and just be a companion?


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

some people think owning a GSD belongs to the "top tier" of dog owners with vast experience. 
i believe as long as someone can provide love, good health care, lots of exercise and engagement, anyone can own any dog of any breeds.

like another member said, i think your 1st concern would be the time you can allot to the new dog.
when my dog was a puppy, i think i had 2~3hr sleep per day, with a full time job.
it was very painful and dangerous (falling asleep on the wheel, sleeping on the job)

i am also very active, and run with my dog alot and i feel it gives him enough exercise.
and he's also very demanding about playing together.

aside from that, i think it really depends on how much you are willing to prioritize your DOG over your life.
some people get dogs as a house decoration, some toy you come home to to cuddle, neglect health issues.
i think those people have no business watching over another life form.
they are not responsible enough.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Leigh Fields said:


> Of the GSDs I know, I tend to prefer the working line. Though, I know given my lifestyle, a showline would probably be more appropriate.
> Leigh


Why do you say this? I've seen show lines that can NOT cap their energy and I've seen working lines with great off switches who are fantastic pets (two are in my living room) It depends on the dog.

If working line is what you are interested in then I will urge you to contact the clubs in the link I posted in your other thread.

There is no reason for to not have a working line as long as you commit to training and exercise. You need one with a good off switch and with balanced drives. Go watch the dogs. Meet people who can guide you. You'll find what you are looking for. Hey...you might even decide to train in IGP.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Have you considered fostering dogs? It's not a 10 to 12 year commitment, and it gives you the freedom to travel internationally, and do all that other spontaneous fun stuff that dog ownership makes difficult.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What about reaching out to some breeders to see if they have an older bitch that needs a retirement home? I know a breeder who just rehomed a 4 year old bitch for the cost of her spay after she was removed as a breeding prospect due to reproductive issues. This avoids the puppy stage and gives you a trained dog.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

huntergreen said:


> For me, the big question is how much time will the dog spend alone ? From what you describe, you won't have time to raise a pup. Just my two cents.


Definitely a valid point, however I do have my sister living with me who is on a college schedule, and I work quite literally across the street so should be able to run home for a lunch break somewhere in there depending on my sister's schedule. I'm also happy to pay for a drop-in from a trustworthy person from Rover.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Kazel said:


> I'd wait for a bit and settle down in your new place before you make any decisions. See how your schedule and things end up once you move there.
> 
> Down in Texas I've heard a lot of dogs end up in shelters or roaming free. It would probably be pretty easy to get a dog, purebred or mix from a shelter. Although a shelter dog may come with bad habits you'll have to work on.
> 
> ...



Hi!

I have raised three shelter dogs (of various breeds and energies) and one purebred Golden Retriever (who pretty much came out trained, can't take credit there). I also have a very good friend out there who currently owns a GSD and can help me immensely where any research, classes, and previous experience doesn't help me. 

Good point on doggy daycare, have read that a few times. Wasn't sure if it was still preferable for the dog despite that, but leaning towards the no-go end now.

I am definitely looking more for an exercise companion. I am definitely more of a "keep to myself" person so I don't have much of a social life to speak of, I much prefer doing things with my dogs. 

Lots of research, for sure. I don't want to be selfish by getting this dog. I am just getting such mixed feedback from people. Some people are like, "dogs don't care about anything but having someone to love, feed, and exercise them" and stories about how their GSDs care nothing about their yard and don't mind spending the work-hours alone because, well, the majority of people work 9-5's and it would be ridiculous to say none of them can have a job. And then there are folks who are like, "that's cruel without a yard for them to go play in while you're gone!" I mean, idk... it's tough to decide!

Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Pan_GSD said:


> some people think owning a GSD belongs to the "top tier" of dog owners with vast experience.
> i believe as long as someone can provide love, good health care, lots of exercise and engagement, anyone can own any dog of any breeds.
> 
> like another member said, i think your 1st concern would be the time you can allot to the new dog.
> ...



Ah, yes, the dreaded puppy stage. I will be living across the street from work (so no driving and easy to pop in) and do have a college-student sister who will be living with me to help with that.

As for prioritizing, I have been accused many times of prioritizing my dog over people too much. I have no social life to speak of because when you get down to it, I just prefer spending time with my dog over humans. I love going on adventures, finding fun things to do, taking them out to dog-friendly places, practicing training. I prefer that over just about anything. So it's safe to say, they'd be priority 1 with me. 

Thank you for the "some people think owning a GSD belongs to the "top tier" of dog owners with vast experience. i believe as long as someone can provide love, good health care, lots of exercise and engagement, anyone can own any dog of any breeds" statement. :x Makes me feel a little more confident!


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Why do you say this? I've seen show lines that can NOT cap their energy and I've seen working lines with great off switches who are fantastic pets (two are in my living room) It depends on the dog.
> 
> If working line is what you are interested in then I will urge you to contact the clubs in the link I posted in your other thread.
> 
> There is no reason for to not have a working line as long as you commit to training and exercise. You need one with a good off switch and with balanced drives. Go watch the dogs. Meet people who can guide you. You'll find what you are looking for. Hey...you might even decide to train in IGP.


Very good point! Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> Have you considered fostering dogs? It's not a 10 to 12 year commitment, and it gives you the freedom to travel internationally, and do all that other spontaneous fun stuff that dog ownership makes difficult.


I have considered it, but unfortunately living in a leased apartment situation doesn't cater too well to that typically. And really, I'm the opposite of spontaneous, haha. But thank you for suggestion, I will look more into it for sure!


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> What about reaching out to some breeders to see if they have an older bitch that needs a retirement home? I know a breeder who just rehomed a 4 year old bitch for the cost of her spay after she was removed as a breeding prospect due to reproductive issues. This avoids the puppy stage and gives you a trained dog.


Hi! Love that idea, I have looked into it briefly but have yet to find one available for a reasonable cost (some rehome for well over the cost of 2-3 puppies!). But that would definitely be preferable. I will keep an eye out! Thank you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Leigh Fields said:


> Hi! Love that idea, I have looked into it briefly but have yet to find one available for a reasonable cost (some rehome for well over the cost of 2-3 puppies!). But that would definitely be preferable. I will keep an eye out! Thank you.




Puppies are great and all, but getting a trained adult dog is pretty great too. You can find them if you keep looking. I just gave my 5 yo male to my son’s girlfriend. She’s in her late 20’s. He’s the perfect dog for her. The owner of the sire of my Scarlet posted (a few months ago) a couple of adult dogs that she was looking to find homes for. One was a bitch that I have always really liked. Last fall my handler (I show) was looking for a home for one of her bitches. 

I would get settled into your new place, get a routine going, and then think about what is doable for you.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> Puppies are great and all, but getting a trained adult dog is pretty great too. You can find them if you keep looking. I just gave my 5 yo male to my son’s girlfriend. She’s in her late 20’s. He’s the perfect dog for her. The owner of the sire of my Scarlet posted (a few months ago) a couple of adult dogs that she was looking to find homes for. One was a bitch that I have always really liked. Last fall my handler (I show) was looking for a home for one of her bitches.
> 
> I would get settled into your new place, get a routine going, and then think about what is doable for you.


Oh, definitely. This all started with my considering adopting a senior dog. But I have always wanted a GSD. I have been told that, given the nature of the breed, it's best to adopt a puppy for a first-time owner. Another option being to acquire an adult whose background doesn't have any skeletons that may cause behavioral issues I wouldn't be equipped to deal with. Certainly, a retired dog from a breeder is the best option in this situation, but I just have to find the right dog (that won't break the bank on just a re-homing/sale fee!). Anyway.. thanks for info. Will keep my eyes open for that for sure. :grin2:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can’t imagine charging huge prices to rehome a breeder’s dog. Most are looking for a nice retirement home where they don’t have to compete with attention. I just looked at a few old posts on FB of some of my breeder friends. One was just asking for $200 to cover the cost of the spay. I’m not sure how much my other friend was asking for hers. But I can guarantee you it wasn’t the cost of a couple of puppies.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

dogfaeries said:


> I can’t imagine charging huge prices to rehome a breeder’s dog. Most are looking for a nice retirement home where they don’t have to compete with attention. I just looked at a few old posts on FB of some of my breeder friends. One was just asking for $200 to cover the cost of the spay. I’m not sure how much my other friend was asking for hers. But I can guarantee you it wasn’t the cost of a couple of puppies.


Huh! Good to know. Thank you so much!


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

you seem like a very engaged and committed person. i'm sure you'll be fine, as long as you give the dog enough of you outside of your full time job.
what gets me are people that get dogs JUST to have a dog, and basically they are kept in the house as "toys".
or people that get dogs for house protection and keep them neglected out in the yard everyday.
that really gets me... 

you seem the opposite of that so i'd say just get ready, and go for it.
it will be alot of time commitment, and a lot of money (vets and all), but as long as you can provide those, i see reason why not.

just a tip.
get health insurance for your dog ASAP when you pick up your dog.
there are no coverage for pre existing conditions in the dog world so if your dog gets into a health dilemma, you'd wish you had insurance.
neglecting health issues for animals is just cruel.
just think if animals were able to talk. 
they would tell you "mommy/daddy, my such and such hurts"
but oviously they can't. but i assure you they feel pain.

anyways, good luck to you


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

You do seem very on top of it, and committed!!


We adopted a middle-aged dog and these are the advantages I've enjoyed (vs getting a young pup)...
- he came housebroken, can easily hold it for 5-6 hours and could probably easily go from 8:30am -5:30am (although I've never tested him, as I work from home). 
- he is nondestructive, doesn't chew stuff, we did not have to deal with a bitey phase 
- didn't have to get up in middle of night. we are able to go to bed at 10:30 and get up at 7, no issues - we feel just fine and rested like normal
- from day 1 we could bring him for long hikes or go jogging with him
- his personality was set. I observed that he rarely barked, had a relaxed manner in the home, aloof towards strangers ... and that is exactly how he has been so far
- he already had some training. (For example his "Drop It!" is amazing, it's instant and 100%. I don't know who taught him, but kudos to them...)


That said, the young pups are so CUTE and so FUN.
It may be worth the pain.


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

Pan_GSD said:


> you seem like a very engaged and committed person. i'm sure you'll be fine, as long as you give the dog enough of you outside of your full time job.
> what gets me are people that get dogs JUST to have a dog, and basically they are kept in the house as "toys".
> or people that get dogs for house protection and keep them neglected out in the yard everyday.
> that really gets me...
> ...



Me, too re: people treating their dogs like toys! I see it all too often. It's so unfortunate. So many people don't seem to understand that a dog isn't just there to snuggle with at your convenience, it's a whole life. They need more than just a water and food bowl and a quick 5 minute trip outside occasionally. So frustrating!

Yes, the insurance thing has been tipped to me many times, I definitely plan on getting that right away! Thank you.

Thanks for thumbs-up. Makes me feel better. I can't imagine living my life without a dog at this point, but I wouldn't have done it unless the majority thought it was truly a good idea (if I can do it properly, that is).


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

GSDchoice said:


> You do seem very on top of it, and committed!!
> 
> 
> We adopted a middle-aged dog and these are the advantages I've enjoyed (vs getting a young pup)...
> ...



Haha, ohhh, yes.... all of those were on my list when I was shopping for a senior dog! Eventually have really decided that getting a GSD is okay. I've been so stuck on adopt-don't-shop, but these dogs are just so incredible. I suppose the adult vs puppy thing, I could go either way... just depends on how it all turns out. We shall see. But man, I am secretly hoping for that puppy, let me tell ya!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Leigh Fields said:


> Haha, ohhh, yes.... all of those were on my list when I was shopping for a senior dog! Eventually have really decided that getting a GSD is okay. I've been so stuck on adopt-don't-shop, but these dogs are just so incredible. I suppose the adult vs puppy thing, I could go either way... just depends on how it all turns out. We shall see. But man, I am secretly hoping for that puppy, let me tell ya!



What I personally believe is adopt or buy responsibly. Because responsible breeders aren't adding to all the homeless dogs in shelters or are barely adding to it. 

Along with that I think far more dogs end up in shelters because they go to people who don't know how to handle them or end up with a breed/traits that aren't compatible. 

We have dog breeds for a reason so don't feel bad for getting a puppy! And the fun thing is throughout your life you can adopt and shop! They aren't exclusive.


----------

